# who says the EDGE is just a cheap gun



## poe

Well I was playing around with my edge the other day and I loaded up some 50gr Bergers infront of a charge of varget (Sorry I don't have my book on hand to let you know how many gr it was) and Im getting 5 shot groups I can cover with a quarter. I dont see myself getting much better groups than that without atleast a better scope or a better shooter behind the gun. Yes it is true a better trigger may help out to but lets face it people how many people when hunting coyotes can shoot better than that anyway. So for a 300 dollar rifle and a cheap Bushnel Baner Dusk to Dawn 3x9 scope that I got at Canadian tire I think its one heck of a smoken deal. I paid less for my gun, Scope, Reloading dies, powder, Brass, Bullets, and primers than a lot of people spend on just there guns and Im still getting as good or better groups than lots of those people. Im sure everyone is getting sick of me braging up the edge but hey I think its something everyone should know.


----------



## poe

Remember Im not saying that you should not be buying a more epensive rifle but I am saying that if you can't afford one dont be scared to buy the edge.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I've heard nothing But Good things about the edge from many, one friend really likes his 25-06--Out shoot's his Browning--Their good shooters at a small price-------------sb*


----------



## youngdon

Several of us have them, either the Edge or the Axis, same gun, updated name. I've yet to read a negative post on them.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Several of us have them, either the Edge or the Axis, same gun, updated name. I've yet to read a negative post on them.


Agreed. Awesome. Thanks for the update, POE!


----------



## On a call

Hmmmm ok so where do I buy a larger safe ????


----------



## youngdon

Cabelas had a safe sale here this weekend.


----------



## don lynch

i have an Edge also and i'm constantly amazed at the accuracy. i have a stevens 200 and both of them in 223. i'm shooting 25.5 grs of w748 behind a 55gr nosler bal.tip also 27 grs of the same powder and bullet. if i alternate guns they will shoot a one hole group. marvelous tools at an affordable price
don


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum don lynch.


----------



## showmeyote

don lynch said:


> i have an Edge also and i'm constantly amazed at the accuracy. i have a stevens 200 and both of them in 223. i'm shooting 25.5 grs of w748 behind a 55gr nosler bal.tip also 27 grs of the same powder and bullet. if i alternate guns they will shoot a one hole group. marvelous tools at an affordable price
> don


 Id be intrested in seeing those groups and the load data? Only one hole gun I own is my. 22 541 remington. 
Welcome to the forum I hope you enjoy.


----------



## youngdon

The Edge and Stevens 200 are for the most part the same gun I believe, both are made by Savage I know. Perhaps Don could post pics of them side-by-side if there are any differences.


----------



## ebbs

don lynch said:


> i have an Edge also and i'm constantly amazed at the accuracy. i have a stevens 200 and both of them in 223. i'm shooting 25.5 grs of w748 behind a 55gr nosler bal.tip also 27 grs of the same powder and bullet. if i alternate guns they will shoot a one hole group. marvelous tools at an affordable price
> don


Now THAT sounds like a fun circus act to watch!


----------



## bones44

Welcome to the forum don lynch !!


----------



## Antlerz22

Welcome don lynch:welcome:


----------



## 2tay530

I know both rifles use the barrel nut retention system but does anyone know if the Edge/Axis has the same thread as a stevens 200/savage 110? I think they sound like a decent platform for a cheap rebarrel action.


----------



## showmeyote

I believe they are the same action! It is a decent choice for alot of shooters for a rebarrel, and that is almost the soul reason! They don't have to lap a lug!


----------



## 2tay530

I'm almost certain the action designs vary slightly. The edge/axis is a more enclosed or boxed action as where the steven/savage 110 is a little more open. I realy would like a confermation on the barrel threads. I wonder also if the bolt faces are interchangable to one another?


----------



## youngdon

I had heard that there were two sizes of barrel nuts on the Savages. Perhaps it has to do with model or chamber size.


----------



## 2tay530

Yes that is true Don. Some of the newer Short and supper short magnums with big fat cases got a bigger barrel nut and thread size to make up for the large chamber. IDK maybe they changed the thread on the edge/axis so people didn't throw some huge magnums at the budget reciever(like i plan to do). makes you wonder why they dont sell it in 7mm Mag


----------



## bgfireguy

Well I do own the Edge in a 22-250 and it is by and far some of the groupings ive ever seen out of a gun. I put a cheap field and stream 3-10X40 scope on it and I consistently get it within a half dollar at 250yds. Saving up for one of the new redfield revolution scopes to put on it. For the price it competes with high end rifles any day of the week. I would like to have this gun in a 223 caliber though.


----------



## yellowsnow

I just recently purchased Edge 22-250 Camo/scope pkg. one of the best shooters out of the box I have shot for the price less than $400.00


----------



## bones44

yellowsnow !!


----------



## Antlerz22

Welcome yellowsnow, but dont eat any!


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum yellowsnow. I have the same model. I do not think the scope is high powered enough for Prairie dogs, but the fact that the rings were included made it crazy not to get the package deal when i bought mine....scope and rings for $65 they said the rings alone would have cost me better than $50. So if the scope takes a dump, oh well. I'll probably put it on a 22lr one of these days.


----------



## yellowsnow

Thanks for the welcome, you got it don't eat yellowsnow. I agree on the scope/rings but yea it was included.


----------



## buckfynn

One of my coyote hunting partners has an Edge in .223 caliber. It groups 1/2 to 9/16 at 100 yards out of the box. Too bad they don't currently offer and Edge/Axis in .204. If they did I would consider getting one of them. One thing I like about them is that they are light at around 6 lbs. Sure beats the heck out of packing around my 11 lb Remington 700 VLS.


----------



## showmeyote

buckfynn said:


> One of my coyote hunting partners has an Edge in .223 caliber. It groups 1/2 to 9/16 at 100 yards out of the box. Too bad they don't currently offer and Edge/Axis in .204. If they did I would consider getting one of them. One thing I like about them is that they are light at around 6 lbs. Sure beats the heck out of packing around my 11 lb Remington 700 VLS.


witch is the better gun?


----------



## SKYKOWBOY

Too many people raving about (economy) rifles! I have owned a Axis, and a Marlin for a few hours and could not live with them or myself. Buying a compromised firearm in this troubled economy is self destructing! All economy guns will NEVER have respectable resale. If you like so, so groups than good, I am not impressed with 1 to 1.5 inch groups. The .5 inch groups that all the Axis are producing (FAIRYTALES) Show them and honestly don't put the muzzle on the target and pull the trigger. If you like Tupperware stocks, horrible trigger pull, and plastic clips I ask you do like the taste of phlegm? Save your money, buy quality, buy American. Someone back me up.


----------



## showmeyote

As a few know, im not a fan of the economy gun! SKB! I do agree!


----------



## youngdon

SKYKOWBOY said:


> Too many people raving about (economy) rifles! I have owned a Axis, and a Marlin for a few hours and could not live with them or myself. Buying a compromised firearm in this troubled economy is self destructing! All economy guns will NEVER have respectable resale. If you like so, so groups than good, I am not impressed with 1 to 1.5 inch groups. The .5 inch groups that all the Axis are producing (FAIRYTALES) Show them and honestly don't put the muzzle on the target and pull the trigger. If you like Tupperware stocks, horrible trigger pull, and plastic clips I ask you do like the taste of phlegm? Save your money, buy quality, buy American. Someone back me up.


You're not gonna get any backup from me SKYKOWBOY, I have an axis and it shoots well( I honestly don't have a load worked up for it yet). I in no way would consider it a COMPROMISED firearm, and who would expect it to have a huge resale....THEY ONLY COST THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS TO BEGIN WITH, and IMO are well worth the money and probably outshoot many new higher priced rifles. And if you are going to call the posts showing good groups fairytales and basically call the posters liars perhaps you should post some pics of your groups (please have witnesses). Savage rifles are American made and honestly what I would call a quality action. It may not fire when you slam the bolt like a rem 700 but the action is fairly nice. I'll admit the stock is a fairly flimsy piece of plastic however that doesn't seem to keep the rifles from shooting well.
I have to wonder why YOU would even buy a cheap,.... oh sorry "economy" rifle not once but twice. I think if you had read this forum for a while you might have realized that quite a few of us own the Edge/Axis rifles. IMO they are a great way to experience a new caliber.


----------



## SKYKOWBOY

Ummmmmm still not convinced or swayed. My groups you say, I will let some other members tell you about them. I throw targets away that most would not only post but, pin on their shirt. Please don't turn and twist words "basically call posters liars'' that game is for lawyers who don't have a defense ! To answer about why I owned two economy riffles, they were took in on trade NOT bought. The economy gun are being crammed down everyone's throat with the over baring notion that anyone that bought quality is a fool. Listening to all this blowing and going sounds like their ready to set in at a benchrest competition. So you got one, so your in love with it ok, ok, ok put a sock in it


----------



## showmeyote

No im not a fan of them, IMO i think there bad for the gun market. Now then, i really dont think SKB was calling anyone a lire! I have know him for a very long time, He can back up his targets, thats all i need to say. I just feel our quality rifles are in jeopardy with everything else in the world goin to cheap plastic! Im not sayin they cant shoot under an inch. And I also understand that its a affordable way for people to own a rifle, but there are lots of quality affordable rifles out there that are used. Are they a match to a quality rifle? IMO NO they are not! Shooting or otherewise!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Geez, I didn't mean to ruffle you alls feathers. To each his own I guess. I'm not sure why you think the Savages are being crammed down people throats. If you don't like them don't buy, sell or trade for them. Your use of the word "fairytales" to describe others posted pictures of groups implies that they are not true. I'm just not sure how else to interpret your statement.


----------



## SKYKOWBOY

Youngdon I didn't mean for you to take it personal.


----------



## SKYKOWBOY

Notice I haven't tried selling Remington or Rugers


----------



## showmeyote

youngdon said:


> Geez, I didn't mean to ruffle you alls feathers. To each his own I guess. I'm not sure why you think the Savages are being crammed down people throats. If you don't like them don't buy, sell or trade for them. Your use of the word "fairytales" to describe others posted pictures of groups implies that they are not true. I'm just not sure how else to interpret your statement.


Didnt ruffle my bud, it is really personal preference. But seriously i didnt think he was tryin to call anyone a lire. Hes a better dude then that. Some of my really great friends shoot savage but im still friends with them lol... Its just in good fun..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I dont see what the fuss is all about. I buy what I can afford or what best suits the hunting I am going to do. I could buy a 1500.00 rifle but I be Osama Bin Ladened if I am going to spray it with camo paint or have some beautiful wood dipped in a camo design. I dont hunt in the most wonderful of conditions most of the time. I have not always been the most gracefull of people nor am I one that sees what is about to happen ahead of time. I have fallen, tripped, slipped, dropped , not quite propped up right, left a tree with rifle laying against it in the middle of the woods before realizing Dad didn't pick it up.( Found it with Gods Help). Left guns on the tail gate or on top of the dog box and I could go on. Economy guns are just that Heck if we all were millionaires we would be worried about saving a dime or dollar. I wouldnt expect much resale value on a 300.00 dollar gun any way. If the gun shoots straight and does what I want ,does it really matter what brand or caliber it is or how much I paid for it ? This is like comparing a Zippo lighter to a Bic. What fool came up witht that Idea? I wish it had been me. Economy if there is a need it will sell if the quality for the money is there it will sell real well. Now about calling post fairytells that is not needed IMO I post what I post does anyone really know the truth NO just me and I am the man in mirror. I have been part of this site for quite some time and feel most of the members here are straight up. I have learned alot from members and shared as well. i feel this site is quite abit different than alot. I really feel I know most of the members here and strongly believe if I needed their help they would do what they could to asist me however they could. I dont see any reason for them to lead people on i dont think any one here is part owner of savage though I could be wrong. I guess I got a little carried away but i think everyone gets my drift. If you dont like it dont buy it. If you dont believe it then dont. This is not to offend anyone as this is just my opinion for what its worth.


----------



## SKYKOWBOY

CATS OUT OF THE BAG............ I have just been funning with you all. Just wanted to see if I could get a rise, and I sure did. Hope you all can take a joke. You got to admit that I had you going. The title of this thread was just wright for a little commotion. I learned that you all speak your mind quite well and, are knowledgeable.


----------



## showmeyote

SKYKOWBOY said:


> CATS OUT OF THE BAG............ I have just been funning with you all. Just wanted to see if I could get a rise, and I sure did. Hope you all can take a joke. You got to admit that I had you going. The title of this thread was just wright for a little commotion. I learned that you all speak your mind quite well and, are knowledgeable.


 Hummm what a [email protected]#$%^&*


----------



## Antlerz22

Im just reading and soaking it in, no comments from this peanut!


----------



## don lynch

i don't know how to post pics,but thank you for the welcome.by the way that one hole group using both guns would be a rather big hole, but you know what i mean. the 223 is a really fun gun to shoot. i've shot 2 coyotes with the 200 since that last post, both shot in the chest and went 35 yds with a 2 lane blood trail. i hate these cheap rifles,but i dam love what they do, and that i can afford them
don


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Welcome aboard Don as my dad would say dead is dead.


----------



## youngdon

I like them too Don, I wish they would chamber more calibers though(that's probably what helps keep the cost down)I've always wanted a 220 Swift.


----------



## rdsi64

It is just a cheap gun. The catch is its just a cheap gun that happens to be very accurate and will drop game as well as guns 3 times the price. The only thing you are missing with the Edge is all the fancy pretty it up stuff. If it shoots strait, It will kill. Last time I checked, the space that a quarter covers IS A LOT SMALLER than the vital organ area of most animals worth shooting at.


----------



## poe

I can't wait for winter to take my edge back out after dogs. I did shoot some raccoons with it last week though. Its just such a fun gun to shoot.


----------

